# image distortion



## BETO (Dec 31, 2010)

hi every one.. my english is bad ok?addle:.. this week an ingenier calls me to do some work for a new bussines hes opening.. :blink:its like an ciber with snaks and all that stuff.. ok this is my problem..lddude:lddude:

he has 4 samsung 40 flat tvs.. he wants to connect all of them to another tv with sky receptor..my question is.. what do i need to do this conetion? whats the best conection mode? whisch cables do i use? thos tv hash av in.. md in.. super video in.. and the tv antena in.. what conectors do i use? i conectded 3 tvs before and the image look bad with distortion.. this new tvs are like 114 foot or 13777 inch.. can any one helps me? this man has another 4 tvs and he wants to install them a little far from this ones.. do i need and video amplifier or what can you recomend to me please help.:rant::huh::bigsmile::bigsmile:onder:onder:


----------



## BETO (Dec 31, 2010)

i forgot tosay in this part.. (this new tvs are like 114 foot or 13777 inch far from another tv)

Read more: image distortion - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

This is going to be hooked up to satellite tv?


----------



## BETO (Dec 31, 2010)

they will be connected from an sky receptor.. and from it to all the tvs..


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't you need a separate receiver for each tv? If so I wouldn't think signal loss would be an issue. :dontknow:


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I think he only has one receiver and wants to split that to 4 TV's (correct me if i'm wrong BETO).

If that's the case and the receiver and TV's support HDMI you could purchase an HDMI splitter which could split the video (and audio) from the receiver to all 4 TV's.


----------



## BETO (Dec 31, 2010)

yes that same.. infrasonic.. he has only one receiver and he wants to connect all the LEDs with only one..ok thnks.. is this the best way to coneccthem without loosing image quality?


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes that would be the best way to split the signal as long as the receiver and all the TV's have HDMI ports. Image quality should not be affected at all unless you have a very long cable run, like 50 or 60+ feet. 

Good luck!


----------

